# Anyone gonna watch that Lion King Re-release?



## Iudicium_86 (Aug 14, 2011)

Not sure how I feel about the 3D conversion, but I'm going to see it. Hopefully catch some of the original theater magic Lion King had when I was a kid.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 14, 2011)

What.

This is the first I've heard of this.
3D films are annoying, especially because one of my eyes doesn't work too well. 

The only good thing about this is that it could launch a new line of Lion King soft toys.


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 14, 2011)

If I could, I wouldn't, since I never was too fond of *The Lion King*. That, and I consider 3-D to be a gimmick better left to attractions than to movies.
Wishful thinking: Why don't they re-release *Fantasia* but not in 3-D? Reality says that it's because it wouldn't give them much profit.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Aug 14, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> What.
> 
> This is the first I've heard of this.
> 3D films are annoying, especially because one of my eyes doesn't work too well.
> ...



Probably should have included a link in my OP ^///^

I do enjoy 3D as my eyes/brain do adjust well to it, but I just don't know how I feel about supporting any film that's merely 'converted' to 3D rather than filmed properly for the medium like AVATAR was. 

And yes, I look forward to some new plush toys too :3


----------



## Aetius (Aug 14, 2011)

My epic meter is already too full from watching the LOTR extended re-releases 
Watching another Re-release would destroy me.


----------



## Zenia (Aug 14, 2011)

I hate this 3D trend. The Lion King is awesome enough without being in 3D.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 14, 2011)

I'd watch it in 3D. 3D doesn't have to be god awful, it's just that movie makers tend to use it poorly. Animation studios have been pretty good about it. They allow the 3D to give a scene depth, especially vast landscapes. 
rather than having things jump out and literally breaking the 4th wall. 

I dunno how well it would do, but I'd watch it, just for the scene where they look over the savana and he talks about everything the light touches.


----------



## Aeturnus (Aug 14, 2011)

Hell no.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 15, 2011)

Aeturnus said:


> Hell no.



I'd rather shove a spoon up my ass instead of watching it.


----------



## Azerbaijan (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm going to watch it _so hard._

3D in animation tends to be a million times better than live action.

Also: Circle of Life in IMAX and 3D. Yes, please.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 15, 2011)

I'll give it a shot, because tbh I've never actually seen all of Lion King, just fractions adding up to a majority...BUT I've played the tenor part for Circle of Life the drumline lick by Banished Beyond, which must count for nothing something. That thing is a bitch.No link, but google still exists, so.../irrelevant drumline stuff

Also, 3D live action sucks because 3D is a misconceived title. A better title might be "Intricate Layering." Animation is a concept that is one-layered and thus becomes interesting when it feels as though the image has depth. Live Action has no such added benefits-it just looks pretty, but completely forgettable.


----------



## Browder (Aug 15, 2011)

Well I'm going to have to. Lion King was the first movie I ever saw in theaters.


----------



## arisfelis (Aug 15, 2011)

hell yeah~! Im pretty sure I watched Aladdin in the theater, but Lion King is one I remember for sure.  I love that movie. x3


----------



## craftyandy (Aug 17, 2011)

fuck yeah I never saw it in theaters. Gotta take the opportunity.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 17, 2011)

I still have the VHS, I've watched it a hundred times since I was a kid. If it's just a 3D conversion without some major extension or something awesome added on - It's simply another money grab...so I might download it, not watch it, and just spite _the man_.


----------



## PvtPuma (Aug 17, 2011)

Lion King is one of my favorite movies, so I'm definitely going to see it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 18, 2011)

Why are all movies suddenly "HURR LOL I'M FUCKING 3D"?

I always found the 3d concept quite stupid, but Lion King? Really? What's the point? |:C


----------



## Greg The Cat (Aug 20, 2011)

As a fan of the majority of traditionally animated Disney films, I am disgusted with Disney for this decision... if it weren't for the fact that it's been said on a entertainment blogging site (I don't remember the source at the moment) that said that they're taking the George Lucas route of re-releasing some of their best traditionally animated movies in 3D. One of the others in the list was Beauty and the Beast. And it's said that there will be added animation done in CG for the extra 3D effect. Just like the Stars Wars prequels if I read it right. 

So yeah, fuck this money making scheme of theirs. The Lion King may be one of my favourite movies but there's no reason for me to go spend money on a seeing a shitty 3D conversion that will most likely be the equivalent of layers of cardboard moving in front of you. Not my idea of innovation.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Aug 20, 2011)

When I went to Toy Story 3D, it barely had any 3D in it.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Aug 20, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> When I went to Toy Story 3D, it barely had any 3D in it.



Then it was used _effectively_. Throwing things out at the audience is far too gimmicky and such a cheap 3D trope. Instead, it should be used to add depth and field to particular scenes.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Aug 24, 2011)

I just saw another ad.
While everyone else sounded like they reread all their lines, they recycled Simba's voice from the original.


----------



## Kihari (Aug 24, 2011)

I would just as soon see it in 2D.

Honestly, considering this is a movie that I've watched over and over for these many years, there's really not a lot of things I see worth getting all excited about at this point.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 24, 2011)

Honestly, I haven't seen the lion king in almost a decade.  The opening sequence always takes my breath away.  Since it's only in theatres for 2 weeks, and it made such a huge impact in getting me to start drawing seriously, I'm going to go.


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 25, 2011)

i got goose bumps watching the trailer :c

i love the lion king and also miss it...


----------



## Winkuru (Aug 27, 2011)

Meeh, i'm more interested seeing those deleted scenes and another bonuses.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm not sure how I feel about watching Mufasa die in 3D... It was always one of those really really sad moments as a kid...

That and the underlying notes in the story (Nala and Simba are half bro+sis for instance).


----------



## littleraccoondemon (Aug 28, 2011)

My roommate really wants me to go with her and see it ^^. I want to, at the same time, I have to see how money is . cause the only theater I know near where we live that has 3D costs a lot


----------



## Olaunn (Sep 26, 2011)

I watched it. I went right into the theater alone, bought the ticket, grabbed my 3D glasses, and tried to be PRIDE-ful about my sissyman actions. Since I'm obviously a weird stoner, nobody said a word, but there was a chuckle or two no doubt.

 Nevertheless, it was a fantastic nostalgia filled night and I don't regret it.


----------



## EchoWolf (Sep 27, 2011)

I'll see it just cause I loved it as a kid I could give a shit less that its in 3d


----------



## Olaunn (Sep 27, 2011)

StonedWerewolf said:


> I'll see it just cause I loved it as a kid I could give a shit less that its in 3d



 Whaa? How could you say that? It feels like...BEING THERE maaan.


----------



## Melkor (Sep 27, 2011)

Antonin Scalia said:


> I'd rather shove a spoon up my ass instead of watching it.


 
But you can do that anytime, this movie Is only going to be in theatres for a few weeks-- btw 3D is terrible IMO it hurts my eyes and the movies sort of hard to watch


----------



## Olaunn (Sep 27, 2011)

Melkor said:


> But you can do that anytime, *this movie Is only going to be in theatres for a few weeks*-- btw 3D is terrible IMO it hurts my eyes and the movies sort of hard to watch



 Correction: More like a few days, so if anyone wants to see it, you better hurry and get off your arse because all that catchy Elton John jungle music is starting to fade off into the distance...


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Oct 2, 2011)

i didn't see it. i wanted to cause i love The lion King and it had one of the best soundtracks around but i gotten busy and forgot . it's still one of my favorite all time disney movie and when disney use to be good and innocent with wonderful family movies. i think they re-released it to milk some money out of fans. i heard also, they did it cause another lion king is in the making so i hope it's finally the 3rd sequal to 1&2. i also loved the 2nd one a lot. i was also very fond of little Kiara cute singing voice. some reason i loved the tonality of her voice. the first lion king album also is extremely well mastered as well. the second album was well mastered but not same level as the first one but still very enjoyable.


----------



## Lunar (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm gonna see it, when I'm not broke as fuck.  I managed to see the Lion King on Broadway, I'm not missing this.


----------

